# Clevis size



## kraftmatic (Dec 28, 2007)

What size clevis do you guys use when tying mayfly rigs? Tried the Dutch Fork but they seem to big for a size 4 blade. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

I use the click and spin clevis in size 2 from walleye supply.com. I like them a lot as they don't chafe the line.


----------



## tsw (Sep 28, 2014)

Their are 2 different clevis, one is called a folded clevis, this is used on fishing line. Will not rub or cut your line, the other one is a stirrup clevis, with is used on wire shafts, such as a spinner bait or Erie Dearie. Use the folded one on mayfly rigs. Jann’s Netcraft has both .


----------



## Jim Paden (Feb 28, 2014)

The Jans NetCraft site has a chart that illustrates their common lure making components. 
Click here to down load a 5 page printable size chart. A good thing to keep near your bench.


----------

